# GIANT GECKO or CHAMELEON or GOLDEN GECKO



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

Hello,

I would like either a giant gecko (caledonia) or a chameleon or a golden gecko......................... which would be best in your opinion???

i want something that will like to be held and that might come and greet me???:lol2:

opinions please :2thumb:

kind regards,

joe.g


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

chameleon will greet you, but it may greet with a big mouth gawping at you, hissing, and when touched may snap..... but that depends on the chameleon itself

i'd go for a gecko if your a starter, maybe a crested or leopard: victory: giant geckos nor golden geckos like to be held tbh they are more display and if your talking about the madagascan giant day gecko then handling will damage its scales


EDIT:- just seen your threads i think you may need to stop asking which is better and read some caresheets and find which is better for you and then come back and ask about housing and stuff like that is ure unsure


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

no i wanted the caledonia giant gecko type it in on youtube!!!!! then you might know what it is :lol2: cheerz


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

day geckos cant be held nor can a acham get a crested or leopard gecko as they don't mind coming out and these reps need experience to care for them


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

THANKS!!!!   :2thumb:

By the way when i sed giant gecko i ment a leachie gecko how about them???

kind regards,


joe.g


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

no they dont like handeling get a leo or crested


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

bryan, some do like handling. I see where your coming from though, there not really known to be handeable, unlike the bearded dragon.
Reptile1234, I recommend you go and look at some different species, the ones you like, decide on one, then research on that one, and post if you need help with the requirements of that animal.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

cheerz i will!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont know much about the madagascan gecko, but i know chameleons do not like being handled and will hiss. 

I do keep a R.leachianus henkeli isle E, but its just a baby so the fun hasnt began yet .

With handling the leachianus, the R.leachianus henkeli are best for the handling, most tolerate it, but the R.leachianus leachianus most will not tolerate it, and will show you that by hissing, barking, and sometimes even charging. These geckos grow to big sizes...and can cost quite abit of money aswell, depending on the locale you get.

I keep crested geckos and leopard geckos, and i find that my leopard geckos come to greet me when its feeding time, but dont like being handled (but that could just be mine...) where as my crested geckos dont greet me, but they tolerate being handled. so i would reccomend you going for a crested gecko or leopard gecko


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

like everyone else has already said... ''these are more for show not handling''
do some research look at care sheets then research a bit more then if your still unsure bout things like lighting viv size etc not which is better as all these species are great just in different ways :2thumb:

from my experience...
i've never been able too handle my chams(only had females) and the golden gecko i had was a visous lil thing:devil:
but as people have mentioned cresties and leo's are great handable pets


----------

